# store bought fog chiller?



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried one of those fog machines that have a chiller built in? You just put ice in it and it chills the fog...... I was wondering if they work well or if it is worth the work to make a chiller yourself....?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have seen those and the amount of ice is small and you would be replacing it every few minutes in order to maintain the chill effect. The main idea in making your own chiller is that the chilling of the fog will last a lot longer and not require you to keep checking on it.
The other thing is that haunters seem to develop a need to make stuff themselves. Which normally is cheaper and works better then what you could buy.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

There any number of ways to make a chiller. Do a "Search" here in the forum or look in the monster list of projects, I think there are plans in there

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

I made a chiller with nothing more then a six foot length of 8 inch stove pipe and put a bag of ice inside and ran the fog through it. You can always modify someones plans to fit your need or supplies and money.


----------



## madscientist70 (Aug 7, 2009)

Couldn't have been answered any better Way Bone Dancer!!


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I have also built multiple fog chillers one cooler style. My other two are made with large gauge PVC with a slit cut the whole length pump fog in the center backside fill with frozen Water bottles . It can be set on the ground or hung to make a fog wall for people to walk through


----------



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone....this is pretty much what I figured, I just have so many projects I want to do before halloween, I was thinking about trying one of the store bought ones, I'll just make one, they seem easy enough.


----------



## skid_68 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have one of those fog machines. I only bought it because I found it at a thrift store for $20, and it had a timer in the box with it.  But as others have said. The small amount of ice does very little to chill the fog. Here is a pic of the one I have.

http://images.bizrate.com/resize?sq=477&uid=1761976380


----------

